# January 2016 Member Monthly Giveaway



## Jim

Lets start the year off right. Here is your chance to win a NEW vintage style Trucker hat. I will put these hats up against any hat the youth are wearing today with the flat brim and the fancy logos, and the stickers that they refuse to remove. :LOL2: These hats are awesome! Guaranteed to catch you a bigger fish!

All you need to do is reply with the word "IN" and your in! I will pick a winner through Random.org on January 31, 2016 at the end of the day.


----------



## rchargette

IN

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Prowler

IN

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## latex

IN

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire1386

In.....


----------



## Bigwrench

In


----------



## Steve A W

In [-o<


----------



## gillhunter

In!


----------



## 5150

IN


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

In.


----------



## AllOutdoors

IN


----------



## Piomarine

IN


----------



## rossboy

IN!


----------



## Stumpalump

In for the cool hat!


----------



## ADIBOO

IN


----------



## fool4fish1226

IN


----------



## riverrat717

In!


----------



## FishingCop

in


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

In

Need a new hat for bowfishing this year.


----------



## wlfman40

IN



Gotta have a hat to go with my tinboats t-shirt :lol:


----------



## Wyatt

IN!


----------



## Moedaddy

IN


----------



## lovedr79

IN


----------



## iwantaboat

IN


----------



## momule

IN


----------



## mirroman

IN


----------



## The10Man

IN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rednecknproud21

IN

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Androsyn

IN


----------



## FishingFlorida

In


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishfreek

IN


----------



## fender66

IN


----------



## uncndl1

IN


----------



## Buckethead

IN


Never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups.


----------



## stonesifer68

In

Sent from my QMV7B using Tapatalk


----------



## jbw252

In. Thanks for the chance to win.


----------



## Jim

Winner through Random.org was Texas Prowler!

Congrats!

Jim


----------



## crazymanme2

=D>


----------



## AllOutdoors

Jim said:


> Winner through Random.org was Texas Prowler!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Jim


Dangit. That figures! Ol' Texas done prowled up in here and took it from us.[emoji12] 

Congrats!


----------



## Moedaddy

Jim said:


> Winner through Random.org was Texas Prowler!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Jim



Congrats!!!!


----------



## FishingCop

Congrats


----------



## Wyatt

Congrats bud

.... One of these days....


----------



## Androsyn

congrats! :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226

:beer:


----------

